# Adult coat



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

When does a puppy usually get his/her adult coat. At that time is the coloring done changing.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Michelle.

Somewhere between two and three years of age the major changes will stop. Black and tans/reds especially tend to lighten and gray all through their lives at least a bit.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow. I never knew. I figured 8 mnths! Ha. Skightly off.
Thank you John.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Adult coat in terms of hair texture, replacing the puppy fluff for the adult double coat, happens usually by 6 months old. Adult coloration though can easily take until the dog is 2 years old to fully develop. With sables, it can be even longer before they finally decide what color they're going to be.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

I asked basically the same question to my vet the other day. Mainly concerning the sheen of the coat. He's still a big furball and his puppy coat is so luxurious but very flat in sheen. The vet said , "no problem", at about 6 months the double coat should start to form and it's generally the long hairs that shine so well. 
I know that wasn't exactly what your question was but as I recall with past GSDs they seemed to be in full color by about 1 1/2 to 2 years.
It's fun to watch now as each week goes by and some shading of red pops through from the predominantly black coat around the muzzle, eyebrows, ears, neck etc. Mack is 2 1/2 months old.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a question: does the texture change after 4-6 months? My pup has his shiny guard hairs in now and they are very wavy and in some places form swirls. I think it's beautiful even though it's against the standard. I'm curious if his coat will loose it's wave pattern as he matures?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have one dog who has hair a bit wavy - stock coat with decent undercoat, but in no way plush...did not produce coats bred to a male who I know carried the gene either...she is DDR and Czech lines...with a smidge of WGR

Lee


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Lee. She was wavy as a pup as well? I was told my dog was a long coat by the breeder, but his coat is closer to plush than long. She told me he would still qualify as a long coat anyway because he has long hairs behind his ears.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

When Kelso started growing in his "adult coat" he had a very wavy stripe of black down his back, the stripe sortof then spread over his back and now it is not wavy anymore, although he still does have a more plushier coat than a lot of gsd's that i have seen.
Here he is when it first started happening (notice the waves)


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I noticed Lucy had a black ring on her tail when I got her. It was her adult coat, and now the ring is gone because her whole back and tail is black now. It started just like Kelso's strip- how dark is he now? Lucy was much lighter when I got her, now at 16 weeks she's very dark. I like the way she looks now and hope she doesn't lighten much. She's sable.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LucinaI noticed Lucy had a black ring on her tail when I got her. It was her adult coat, and now the ring is gone because her whole back and tail is black now. It started just like Kelso's strip- how dark is he now? Lucy was much lighter when I got her, now at 16 weeks she's very dark. I like the way she looks now and hope she doesn't lighten much. She's sable.


Kelso, black ring around tail, and other shot of the "waves"









Lucina, here he is 2 weeks ago (below). The black ring sortof spread down the tail into a strip, and the black strip seemed to spread down the body as well, as you can see he is much darker.

Bluewolf, I guess I shouldnt have said that the waviness entirely went away, it isnt as wavy, but its still kindof "goofy"! Like you can see in this pic on his back if his hair isnt brushed down and he has been playing it gets sortof poofed up and you can see his red/tan peeking out. But I wouldnt call it wavy, but i am not sure what else to call it


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

kelso
That is the way my gunner was a strip of wavy hair running down the middle of his back.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Steph for the visuals









So the pretty waves he has on his back will straighten out to some degree, kind of makes me sad because I love rubbing my hands over them


















I'm just still so stunned at how soft his coat is (that's the good diet right Larry?)
Honestly I'm not sure if it's because he is a puppy or because of the food I'm feeding him - I hope it's the food


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bluewolf
Your right even today at a year old my Gunner still has the sofest coat. It has to be the diet. By the way I almost fell over went to the vets the other day and he weighs 95 pounds.
Not an ounce of fat on him all muscle. Hmm must be the diet LOL

Gunner is all black and his coat just glows even on a cloudy day it shines. 
I have finally figured out it's all about what we feed them.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Larry, what do you feed him??? Tell us your secret diet!








Also, where can we see a picture of your Gunner?


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I really have no idea of how to put a picture of him on here. Believe me you aren't the first to ask!! But he is 100% all black.
Everywhere I go people stop me and say what a beautiful dog.
I have to believe it's the diet.

I'll start from the beginning I got him at 8 weeks old and he was 18 pounds.
The breeder recommended Martins K-9 formula. Well it didn't agree with him from the start runny poop wouldn't eat. I was a wreck even called Martin himself.
That is when I decided to take matters into my own hands and put in the time to do the proper research.

So here it is at first I put him on Urban Wolf not a kibble made in Canada also gave him natural raw ground beef believe me this was a big step for me they had to drag me kicking and screaming to feed him raw meat. At first I was totally paranoid and watched him like a hawk. But he loved it he inhaled it and was always the first to diappear from his bowl. I also added Salmon oil and goats milk yorgurt and supplemented it with Canine Complete. Feed him 3 times a day and everything disappeared from his plate.
I began to notice how soft his coat was and it started to really shine. Even his Vet said he's the best looking dog I've seen in a long time. She asked what are you feeding him. I said not Science Diet.

Then between 6 and 7 months old his tastes or appetite changed. He didn't like the Urban Wolf anymore ate the meat and not the muck as I called it. So I put him on Large breed Orijen puppy formula and kept the rest the same. Same results nothing changed. 
Then at 11 months his tastes changed again so I added more raw meat and less kibble until now it's about 90% raw meat and maybe 10% Orijen 6 fish formula and Orijen adult mixed. Still use the Canine Complete and the Salmon oil and now add one raw egg every week. He is now fed 2 times a day at noon and 8PM His choice of times.

Dog's are Carnivors just look at their teeth put some raw meat in front of your dog and see what happens.
He also gets a raw meaty bone every day and plenty of exercise we walk and run for at least 7 miles a day.

You really have to play this by ear Your dog will tell you when you have the right mix for him. They are much smarter than we give them credit for.
Gunner has lead me every step of the way.
It is real easy to just open a bag of kibble and pour it in his bowl.
But is that the best thing for him? Only you and your beloved German Shepherd can answer that.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Larry, thanks for your detailed response, I really appreciate it! I start to give raw meat (add to her kibble) to my girl and she loves it! I totally agree that we need to listen to our dog when it comes to diet and training.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, it is at least in part genetic (softness of coat). Although mine now have slightly different diets, when they were eating the same their coats had different textures so far as softness goes.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

GSD07
After thinking about this last night I have to believe that Canine Complete has to have played a big part in all of this It is the one constant I have used all along with the Salmon oil.

The Wholistic Pet claims it to be a miracle supplement it is an all in one supplement everything all together not a little of this or a little of that and it's easy to use just sprinkle it on his food.
They claim a nice soft shinny coat is what you see but the best part of it is the strengthing of the immune system and your dogs resistance to desease.
I really have to say everything they have said about the supplement is true as far as my experience is concerened.
http://www.thewholisticpet.com


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

The salmon oil helps a lot too.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Larry, thank you for the link! I've actually heard good things about this Canine complete from other people, too. I haven't been adding any supplements to Yana's diet except MSM and was just giving her meaty bones, raw chicken, eggs, pumpkin and canned sardines once in a while. I'm feeding her Canidae.

When is the best to start the puppies on supplements? It's not a good thing to overdo the supplements I would think.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Larry, if you are able to upload your pictures to http://www.PhotoBucket.com, you can then grab an image link of your boy to post him here. Let me know if you need my help.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

GSD07
In my opinion there is no one food source that will give our GSD's everything they need in their diets. Whether it be kibble or raw.
So this is where Canine Complete comes in it has everything in it that our dogs need for a complete healthy diet. You don't need to add anything else it's complete.
I started feeding Gunner Canine Complete when he was 10 weeks old and he has been on it ever since.
They have instructions on the container for feeding at any age or weight.
But the biggest benefit to me is it gives me peace of mind that Gunner is getting a whole and complete balanced diet because of the Canine Complete.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Larry,
why don't you let Bluewolf help you post pics of gunner? we would all love to see them.

debbie


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I was wondering what was going on with Lily's stripe down her back! LOL 

I thought she just has some funky hair growing in...good to know she is normal (sometimes at least!)


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Just saw this thread, and would like to chime in too. Dima, our new 1 yr. old female we got from Kandi @ Rokanhaus is all black too, and has a wonderful shiny coat. I'm presently feeding TOTW, but to my dismay I heard at the feed store that there's a price increase coming from them soon. 

Larry, you said in one of your posts that you're feeding Gunner 90% raw and 10% kibble, along with other supplements, and that it's working out well. Do you have a regular raw schedule that you feed, or just "mix it up" from day to day? How does feeding that balance work out with him? I'm considering switching over to raw, but guess I need some convincing, and guidance to at least start. 

Guess I'll throw my $0.02 worth in as well as far as posting a picture of Gunner. I have a photobucket account too, and would be happy to either post it for you, or help you in doing it.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

nh_greg
This switch to raw has been a very gradual thing for us. At first I was agast at the thought of feeding raw meat. I have always believed the marketing hype and Vets recommendation of feeding kibble. But I don't believe it now. Raw is the way to go.
Gradually over the course of a year I have increased the percentage of Gunners raw meat portion. To the point now it's just about totally raw.
I feed Gunner a lot of raw chicken bones and all it is very econimical. I get discounted day old chicken. Presently feed him a lot of legs and any other discounted chicken parts I can get.
Also I get a lot of discounted stew meat Just picked up a meat managers special on grilling ribs with the bone Gunner loves them.
I shop at Hanafords good meat section. It's fun to shop for his meats they always have some specials and discounted meats.

Greg the way I started Gunner was on natural raw ground beef. I mixed it with his kibble. He has been on that for the better part of a year then about 2 months ago progressed into Raw chicken. I used to take the meat off the bones but now I give it to him bone and all.
You won't believe how much they love it.
I also get at the supermarket raw meaty bones to feed him.

I'll try and get my act together with this picture thing.
If that doesn't work I can meet Greg somewhere in NH and we can let the pups play my Gunner loves to play and play some more. Then Greg can take some pictures of them for everbody to see.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

larry,
do you have a digital camera? i am sure greg, or someone else can walk you through the process of downloading pics and posting them.
if you do know how to download pics you can also send them via email to greg or someone (not me) i can't post either, lol! thats where my friend greg comes in. and they can post from a picture email, etc. for you.

that would be interesting to see Dima and Gunner play. i bet it would be hard to get pics of two streaks running around. almost like they were invisable! lol! :0

debbie


----------

